

Auto Aggregrating Technology Builds a Royal Wedding News Site Automatically - stulogy
http://stugreen.com/blog/2011/04/congrats-william-and-kate-heres-my-wedding-gift

======
udfalkso
<http://news.google.com/news/search?q=royal+wedding>

------
nekitamo
Reminds me of autoblogs. Spammy as hell. Lucrative as hell.

